# gto vs 350z



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

stock for stock. 
built up which is going to be the cheaper platform for all accross the board style racing?

and what do you guys think of APS for the z?


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Is it the 5.7L or the 6.0 GTO? The 6.0 would (I hate to say this) destroy a Z33. Dont know alot about the 5.7 though. And as far as tuning goes, I would stick with the Z. Everyone and their mother seems to support the Z33 chassis.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

If you go to KBB.com, you can compare the cars side by side. Overall, you're looking at 100 more ponies out of the GTO (6.0L), but also looking at less fuel economy (5~9mpg), smaller tank, though it's about $1500 less msrp. You can seat 4 in the GTO (why would you want that from a sports car anyway?). Curb weight is 300lbs less in the 350z. Ride height is also lower... You're comparing a 3.5L DOHC 24v engine to a 6.0 OHV 16v engine. That 6.0L which is almost twice the size ONLY puts out 100 more ponies, and 140lbs. torque. Personally I would not consider this impressive. I could do some modifications (though a lil bit more $$$) and put the 350z to 400 ponies, and stomp the GTO simply due to curbweight.

Then here comes the kicker. If you've ever driven a pontiac, sport or otherwise, you'll feel crappy driving it if you've driven imports. The suspension on ALL GM products I have ever owned/driven are just terrible. I would imagine that you would need a good suspension upgrade in the GTO after 2 years due to the infamous GM sag, as I like to call it.

My two cents.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

either way, stock vs. stock, the GTO in any form will smoke a stock Z.

however....the 350z is a better handling machine, and always will be especially modded.

GTOs are easy to get power out of because they are large displacement motors.

APS kits are nice, but the warranty service/customer service of APS is horrid. They also must be installed by an APS dealer or the warranty will be void on the APS kit.

There are better options than APS. JWT, for example, or, when properly installed and tuned, Greddy.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry i was not descriptive enough i was refering to the 5.7 lt

and the reason i am asking about the aps is because i have been listening to exasust on the net and they seam to have the lowest toned nicer sound then the rest- when. if i get the z this october i am IMIDIATLEY doing exaust and heads and intake. and i don;t the MFer to sound like a rice rocket i am used to 383 strocker 85 gt fiero with 350hp so. YES I HAVE DRIVEN pontiac and import btw and man are you an idiot about suspension..... pontiac nor gm does not suck with suspenion- i will say the z has nice suspension but as far as i know the my fiero with a 3.8lt in it with uprgraded suspension wich would go to the cost of the z will out handle and out do the z in everyway. they have got the 231-tt up to 2200hp from my reading. and it is lighter then my small block.


either way i don't down talk i want facts please.......... and it seams like z and the gto are pretty close in neck to neck yet the z handles better.

i still want 400rwhp out of whatever i own and at least as fast as my fiero and quick a 12.3 quarter would be nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Vega said:


> sorry i was not descriptive enough i was refering to the 5.7 lt
> 
> and the reason i am asking about the aps is because i have been listening to exasust on the net and they seam to have the lowest toned nicer sound then the rest- when. if i get the z this october i am IMIDIATLEY doing exaust and heads and intake. and i don;t the MFer to sound like a rice rocket i am used to 383 strocker 85 gt fiero with 350hp so. YES I HAVE DRIVEN pontiac and import btw and man are you an idiot about suspension..... pontiac nor gm does not suck with suspenion- i will say the z has nice suspension but as far as i know the my fiero with a 3.8lt in it with uprgraded suspension wich would go to the cost of the z will out handle and out do the z in everyway. they have got the 231-tt up to 2200hp from my reading. and it is lighter then my small block.
> 
> ...


well for one thing, unless the APS turbo car had APS exhaust, that same turbo kit can sound different with every different exhaust. Turbos produce the same kind of sound. If you want a turbo kit for a specific exhaust sound, you're buying for the wrong reasons.

If you're going turbo, don't waste your money getting headers or an intake. And if you get an exhaust, you've got to specifically decide what turbo kit you're getting and then base your exhaust choice off that.

The fiero never came with a 3.8L motor stock. IIRC the largest it ever came with was a 2.8L V6 which didn't make anywhere near 200hp. And no, a stock fiero won't come even close to outhandling or out accelerating or outbraking a stock 350z.

My suggestion: Before you spend any money on mods, ask yourself why you want the specific mod, and then ask yourself what your overall goals are for the car. If you want to twin turbo, getting headers will be a waste of time, as will a cold air intake. Also if you get exhaust with smaller piping, that won't be good for use with forced induction.

And a v6 won't ever sound like a V8....ever. So wanting a v8 sound out of anything other than a v8 is ridiculous. And i have to say, if you think the Z could, ever, in any way sound like a honda, you don't know squat about cars.

a 12.3 in the quarter is definitely possible with a 400whp turbo setup on the Z, on street tires.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Vega said:


> YES I HAVE DRIVEN pontiac and import btw and man are you an idiot about suspension...


First of all, these are MY experiences. Secondly, you wanted input, so I gave it to you.

Maybe I wasn't clear enough, btw, with regards to GM products and their sorry suspension. TODAY'S GM suspension is really really shoddy, again MY experiences. It is also true that they USED to have EXCELLENT suspension, ride quality, etc. They don't make them like they used to. I could say the same for most auto makers across the board.

Lastly, I am not down talking any auto maker, regardless. You wanted facts? I gave you facts listed from KBB.com It was basically a summary of a direct comparison between the two vehicles, and my personal experiences.

No need to bash someone for throwing in their two cents. If you didn't want someone's personal opinions, then you shouldn't have even started a thread on it.


----------



## etb4u (Oct 5, 2007)

*Sound like none of you know.*

I don't think any of the ones responding know crap about this topic. For one, it depends on what you are trying to race. Down the 1/4 the GTO will smash it. As far as on a track stock for stock, it depends on the track. GTO is a 4 door. Smaller tracks the 350z would have the upper hand due to it being smaller, but throw in long straights that can change. As far as modifications, there are a ton more for the LS1 GTO. That engine has been out a lot longer than the 350z and is the same motor used in the F-Bodies and Corvettes. You're a fool if you think those can't be tuned. Ever heard of Lingenfelter? How about SLP? Katech? And for handling modifications uhm.. yeah GTO can be made to handle... ever seen the TRG GTO.R race in Grand Am? So if your question is what can get you more for less, it's the GTO. But if you are going to spend that much money for something fast (and you obviously don't need the extra 2 doors since you are considering the 350Z) then get a Trans Am/Camaro. If you don't need any back seat get a C5 Corvette.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Stock for stock the GTO will win the 1/4 mile and on a road course the 350Z. 

If you're talking about aftermarket mods, *SKY IS THE LIMIT* for both cars so long as you have a big enough bank account. 

Lets keep this discussion civil, please.


----------



## phantomblackGTO (Oct 18, 2007)

etb4u said:


> I don't think any of the ones responding know crap about this topic. For one, it depends on what you are trying to race. Down the 1/4 the GTO will smash it. As far as on a track stock for stock, it depends on the track. GTO is a 4 door. Smaller tracks the 350z would have the upper hand due to it being smaller, but throw in long straights that can change. As far as modifications, there are a ton more for the LS1 GTO. That engine has been out a lot longer than the 350z and is the same motor used in the F-Bodies and Corvettes. You're a fool if you think those can't be tuned. Ever heard of Lingenfelter? How about SLP? Katech? And for handling modifications uhm.. yeah GTO can be made to handle... ever seen the TRG GTO.R race in Grand Am? So if your question is what can get you more for less, it's the GTO. But if you are going to spend that much money for something fast (and you obviously don't need the extra 2 doors since you are considering the 350Z) then get a Trans Am/Camaro. If you don't need any back seat get a C5 Corvette.


4 door are you sure? You better google GTO before you tell others they dont know what they are talking about. Its a 2 door coupe


----------



## phantomblackGTO (Oct 18, 2007)

The GTO is a import its a Holden monaro made in Australia that GM put their logos on and sold as a Pontiac GTO. Check out the holden web page for more info or JHP Vehicle Enhancements - Specialise in Holden Monaro and Pontiac GTO Spoilers, Body Kits, Tyre and Wheel Packages.


----------



## danny350z (Oct 15, 2007)

gto will lose alot of value over the years, sure its faster
but if u buy a z you can always sell it back for its true value
american cars in general depricate in value fast
the gto start at 30 and now u can buy for 16
350z starts off at 27 and u can buy it for 21


----------



## dmf21209 (Oct 22, 2007)

I could be wrong but wasnt the suspension of the gto one of the biggest things it got knocked on for in nearly every review?


----------



## phantomblackGTO (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes that is a draw back. but pedders makes suspension components that far exceed anthing that normal driving or even track driving can throw at ya. So for street or strip they got ya covered. For most who go the GTO route end up making big horse power gains through mods so end up having to upgrade their suspension anyways


----------

